# Woman Blocks Road And Claims Cyclist Is Attacking Her



## lozcs (17 May 2013)

Not my video!


----------



## ianrauk (17 May 2013)

A right mentalist that one.


----------



## hopless500 (17 May 2013)

bloody hell. She'd do well as a footballer  she could fling herself to the ground and roll around wihlst the nearest person is 10 ft away!


----------



## Black Country Ste (17 May 2013)

Here's the original.


She's a fruitcake!


----------



## glenn forger (17 May 2013)

She on medication?


----------



## lozcs (17 May 2013)

Black Country Ste said:


> Here's the original.


Edited to suit


----------



## veloevol (17 May 2013)

I laughed so hard but I do fear that woman needs professional help.


----------



## HLaB (17 May 2013)

Can't hear the audio at work but the whole situation appears bizarre, did the cyclist when confronted with her Chelsea Tractor go on to spark the arguement; why didn't they just leave her to enjoy her traffic jam


----------



## Boris Bajic (17 May 2013)

Golly Gosh!

The motorist appears ill-mannered, ignorant of the HC and a generally poor road user to swing across when it meant impeding the oncoming traffic (the headcammer).

I live in a market town with narrow, closely-parked roads and one gets this sort of thing a lot - although usually rather less blatantly and oafishly than in the clip. I really do get the impression she thinks she's in the right. I cannot imagine how. Her driving is vergeing on the bullying.

However... I fear we may have here another headcammer who is delighting in having found 'postable' footage. It is a fairly bland, everyday piece of motoring duncery that he just has to elevate to top billing in his own masturbatory theatre of street heroism.

She is undoubtedly a colossal turnip, is utterly in the wrong and ought to have been listening when manners and good driving were being taught.

He gives the impression of being just a little too excited about recording a confrontation with somebody who's in the wrong and looks like a man who wants to have the last three hundred words. Or more.

Neither party comes out of it looking clever. But she is wrong. He is just a bit of a tool.

As an aside, I re-watched the excellent _Wind that Shakes the Barley_ a few nights ago. It is as harrowing as it is beautifully framed and filmed. In the back of my mind, I find the echoing question "Did I shoot Chris Reilly in the heart so a cock with a headcam and a paranoid loon with no roadsense could shout at each other about rights of way?" I may be cheapening the heroic struggles leading up to the civil war with that comment... But really!


----------



## Crankarm (18 May 2013)

The woman is wearing a hi-viz jacket and has another behind her drivers seat which suggests she has issues. But I can't understand why the cyclist is swearing so much? There was no need to confront her.

Cyclist should have just stayed where he was in front of the vehicle and waited for her to move over. Maybe get the HC out and start to read it in front of her while waiting. He could have read the section to her where it says it is illegal to park on double yellow lines. She would have moved ........... eventually. He does appear a bit of d1ck though.


----------



## RussellZero (18 May 2013)

Boris Bajic said:


> Golly Gosh!
> 
> 
> However... I fear we may have here another headcammer who is delighting in having found 'postable' footage. .
> ...



I dunno, I think there's comedy value in the posting of this one that a wider audience can appreciate, and that's in the woman's behaviour and reaction. Especially the "I'm a lone woman being attacked" bit. Priceless. More content than the usual headcam videos which tend to demonstrate just poor levels of driving/cycling/awareness.


----------



## Cubist (18 May 2013)

Crankarm said:


> The woman is wearing a hi-viz jacket and has another behind her drivers seat which suggests she has issues. But I can't understand why the cyclist is swearing so much? There was no need to confront her.
> 
> Cyclist should have just stayed where he was in front of the vehicle and waited for her to move over. Maybe get the HC out and start to read it in front of her while waiting. *He could have read the section to her where it says it is illegal to park on double yellow lines. She would have moved ........... eventually*. He does appear a bit of d1ck though.


Actually I have a horrible feeling she would have waited until he got to page 25 and then mown him down anyway.


----------



## Cubist (18 May 2013)

Boris Bajic said:


> Golly Gosh!
> * top billing in his own masturbatory theatre of street heroism.*


Thanks Boris, I've been looking for a new sig line!


----------



## Crankarm (18 May 2013)

glenn forger said:


> She on medication?


 
If she's not she should be.


----------



## I like Skol (18 May 2013)

Crankarm said:


> The woman is wearing a hi-viz jacket and has another behind her drivers seat which suggests she has issues.


 
There's something in this. I have a neighbour that wears hi-viz as she goes about her day to day business too, completely cuckoo


----------



## Sara_H (18 May 2013)

ianrauk said:


> A right mentalist that one.


A mentalist indeed. Mind you, I think the film maker was a bit overly sweary.


----------



## Thomk (18 May 2013)

I do find clips like this quite educational. Before we had cameras I'm pretty sure we knew a lot less about THE TRUTH concerning these types of confrontation. I imagine that cyclists, motorists, mental health practitioners, judges, lawyers, the police etc could all learn stuff from clips like this. In another universe without cameras I could imagine a chap like this being arrested following a scene like this.


----------



## Mugshot (18 May 2013)

I think the woman played a blinder, she couldn't be arsed to talk to the cyclist she started her histrionics and the cyclist clears off. Exactly what she wanted.
Mental? Nah, not even a little bit.


----------



## kedab (18 May 2013)

i saw this yesterday. i thought it was brilliant


----------



## Headgardener (18 May 2013)

Boris Bajic said:


> Golly Gosh!
> 
> The motorist appears ill-mannered, ignorant of the HC and a generally poor road user to swing across when it meant impeding the oncoming traffic (the headcammer).
> 
> ...


Does the HC apply in Southern Ireland or do they have their own set of traffic rules. Either way she was a bit of a drama queen towards the end.


----------



## wheres_my_beard (18 May 2013)

This clips has more farks per minute than The Big Lebowski!!


----------



## Hitchington (18 May 2013)

Quite often I watch these headcam postings and am left wondering "what was all the fuss about?"


----------



## gavintc (18 May 2013)

Hitchington said:


> Quite often I watch these headcam postings and am left wondering "what was all the fuss about?"


 
Yep, most of us, would have got past her and then cycled away. But, if you have a headcam, you need to justify the expense; might as well stand there filming an unstable woman


----------



## Black Country Ste (18 May 2013)

Sara_H said:


> A mentalist indeed. Mind you, I think the film maker was a bit overly sweary.


 
I'm pretty sure that swearing is part of the Irish national curriculum. Half my family are Dubliners and every other word is an eff and blind.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (18 May 2013)

RussellZero said:


> I dunno, I think there's comedy value in the posting of this one that a wider audience can appreciate, and that's in the woman's behaviour and reaction. Especially the "I'm a lone woman being attacked" bit. Priceless.



Particularly since she claims she's being attacked yet continues to hold her door open..

GC


----------



## The Brewer (18 May 2013)

He should of just said go on go on go on go on go on go on


----------



## cyberknight (18 May 2013)

gavintc said:


> Yep, most of us, would have got past her and then cycled away. But, if you have a headcam, you need to justify the expense; might as well stand there filming an unstable woman


Both a couple of numpties who deserve to spend time together to work out their differences .


----------



## DWiggy (18 May 2013)

Wow........wouldn't want to be her other half, you'd never win an argument!


----------



## Tim Hall (18 May 2013)

Headgardener said:


> Does the HC apply in Southern Ireland or do they have their own set of traffic rules. Either way she was a bit of a drama queen towards the end.


Umm, it's Ireland. Not Southern Ireland. The Highway Code doesn't apply there, just as it doesn't apply in France, Russia or any other foreign country. The nearest equivalent is Rules of the Road.


----------



## RiflemanSmith (18 May 2013)

Overly sweary and confrontational, blimey I'm glad I don't wear a helmet cam then.


----------



## Hip Priest (18 May 2013)

I've had to watch it with the sound off due to having children in the room, but a few observations:

1) I'd have shook my head at her driving, and cycled round her.
2) Having a row in the street is unedifying for all parties.
3) I don't know why people are citing her hi-viz jacket as evidence of mental illness. It appears to be a work vehicle (no rear windows...etc)


----------



## XRHYSX (18 May 2013)

Hip Priest said:


> I've had to watch it with the sound off due to having children in the room, but a few observations:
> 
> 1) I'd have shook my head at her driving, and cycled round her.
> 2) Having a row in the street is unedifying for all parties.
> 3) I don't know why people are citing her hi-viz jacket as evidence of mental illness. It appears to be a work vehicle (no rear windows...etc)


 Yes,
Yes,
And yes


----------



## HLaB (18 May 2013)

Crankarm said:


> The woman is wearing a hi-viz jacket and has another behind her drivers seat which suggests she has issues.


Or it could suggests she works for a company with a H&S policy


----------



## numbnuts (18 May 2013)

Hitchington said:


> Quite often I watch these headcam postings and am left wondering "what was all the fuss about?"


Quite often  Every time I watch these headcam postings and am left wondering "what was all the fuss about.


----------



## Crankarm (18 May 2013)

Hip Priest said:


> I've had to watch it with the sound off due to having children in the room, but a few observations:
> 
> 1) I'd have shook my head at her driving, and cycled round her.
> 2) Having a row in the street is unedifying for all parties.
> 3) I don't know why people are citing her hi-viz jacket as evidence of mental illness. It appears to be a work vehicle (no rear windows...etc)


 
Could be the vehicle she uses to carry the corpses of her "boyfriends" (or girl friends) to dispose of.


----------



## compo (18 May 2013)

Life's too short to waste it standing in the gutter arguing with a numpty. Nothing will have been achieved apart from holding up a queue of traffic unnecessarily. I would have just gone round her and continued on my merry way.


----------



## veloevol (18 May 2013)

My favourite video from Ireland is one where a taxi beeps the cammer in primary and at the lights the taxi winds down the passenger window to have a go but the cyclist gets in first with " ave you got some cycling tips for me? "


----------



## Archie_tect (18 May 2013)

The cyclist was a prat.


----------



## Pale Rider (18 May 2013)

What saddens me is how quickly the other party resorts to telling lies.

"You are threatening me." He might have been a foul-mouthed prat, but he wasn't doing that.

Then there was that dreadful creature in the West Midlands who thumped a member on here.

"The cyclist kicked my van." A lie, backed up by more lies from the wife 'wasn't there, don't know him'.

Even coppers aren't immune.

The rider who tapped on the police car window was another cycling prat, but one of the coppers was soon attempting, to put it kindly, to rewrite history.

It is said truth is stranger than fiction, for too many people truth is just a stranger.


----------



## PedalCat (18 May 2013)

compo said:


> Life's too short to waste it standing in the gutter arguing with a numpty. Nothing will have been achieved apart from holding up a queue of traffic unnecessarily. I would have just gone round her and continued on my merry way.


Due to YouTube, she may well have had her attention drawn to her bizarre and ridiculous behaviour, and maybe even learned something useful.


----------



## Thomk (18 May 2013)

veloevol said:


> My favourite video from Ireland is one where a taxi beeps the cammer in primary and at the lights the taxi winds down the passenger window to have a go but the cyclist gets in first with " ave you got some cycling tips for me? "


My mates favourite line to poor car drivers (in his very posh accent) is "I do apologise, I was labouring under the misaprehension that this model of car came with a steering wheel as standard" before trundling off.


----------



## dodgy (18 May 2013)

She was stationary, he could've just steered around here and been on his way. But nooooo, there's gold in them tharr youtube hits.


----------



## Glow worm (18 May 2013)

compo said:


> Life's too short to waste it standing in the gutter arguing with a numpty. Nothing will have been achieved apart from holding up a queue of traffic unnecessarily. I would have just gone round her and continued on my merry way.


 
I would too, though it would have meant passing by on the right hand side into the path of oncoming traffic. Idiotic woman though, yet another moton with a disproportionate sense of their own entitlement to public space.


----------



## GrasB (18 May 2013)

Where that driver put her vehicle made it a difficult one. By holding hard to her off-side she's not allowed the cyclist to make normal progress. I'd not want to pass the car on the wrong side of the road as this could well lead to problem getting back to a proper road position. Where did she expect the cyclist to go is another question, as seen at 4-6 seconds in there's barely enough room to get two cars side by side on that road. Certainly not enough space to get a cyclist two cars side by side. She just kept on charging through & basically forced the cyclist to stop before he cleared the parked cars, one get out was to stop between the two parked cars but that means you have to trust the oncoming driver to not be stupid, unfortunately her actions made you think she would.

The cyclist didn't deal with it in the best way to deal but the driver was an idiot


----------



## Cycling Dan (18 May 2013)

Holy shoot this video exploded. First time i watched it was only 150 now over 1/2 a million


----------



## jarlrmai (18 May 2013)

it got on the front page on reddit


----------



## Gez73 (18 May 2013)

User said:


> he isn't, in Irish terms he was very mild mannered,  (actually that wasn't a joke)
> to be fair to the woman, she was just winding him up, nothing wrong with her other than bad driving.
> 
> aah Kerry number plate, explains all, (Dublin joke)


KE, is or at least when I left the country, was a KildarE plate! A KY plate would have made much more sense though!!


----------



## slowmotion (18 May 2013)

Both parties seem to have been made for each other, but the driver seems pretty barking.
The "I'm being attacked" tactic is actually quite good.


----------



## glenn forger (18 May 2013)

Yeah, it's on Live Leak now. That poor woman, her life will be most notable for her going batshit crazy in public. That's what she'll be remembered for.


----------



## Gez73 (18 May 2013)

User said:


> hahahaha I was too busy chuckling away to meself, made myself look a right gobs***e  Kildare it is...


Forgiven! I recently spotted a plate with what I realised was a new system of splitting the registrations in two per year. Shames us all really that video!!


----------



## Crankarm (19 May 2013)

You've Been Framed - £250 up for grabs or RudeTube.


----------



## Leodis (20 May 2013)

This video is private...


----------



## AndyRM (20 May 2013)

Leodis said:


> This video is private...


 
Irish guy on a bicycle swears at an Irish woman in her car.

Relatively amusing, but completely unnecessary.


----------



## Leodis (20 May 2013)

AndyRM said:


> Irish guy on a bicycle swears at an Irish woman in her car.
> 
> Relatively amusing, but completely unnecessary.


 
Those pesky Irish...


----------



## thom (20 May 2013)

Leodis said:


> This video is private...


 
Nothing is private on the interweb:


----------



## Cycling Dan (20 May 2013)

dodgy said:


> She was stationary, he could've just steered around here and been on his way. But nooooo, there's gold in them tharr youtube hits.


Or the more correct thing would be her moving to the left and being where she should have been to start with.


----------



## fossyant (20 May 2013)

Well that was 1:46 of a waste of my time !


----------



## VamP (20 May 2013)

Two morons having a an encounter. Great.


----------



## lozcs (20 May 2013)

fossyant said:


> Well that was 1:46 of a waste of my time !


 
Don't forget to add on the time it took you to write that post....


----------



## dodgy (20 May 2013)

Cycling Dan said:


> Or the more correct thing would be her moving to the left and being where she should have been to start with.


 
If you were the cyclist in the video would you:

a) Cycle around her stationary car, with no other approaching traffic, to the right and carry on with your day?

or

b) Engage in 'colourful' language with the woman, film the entire episode and then upload it to the Internet?


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (20 May 2013)




----------



## Cycling Dan (20 May 2013)

dodgy said:


> If you were the cyclist in the video would you:
> 
> a) Cycle around her stationary car, with no other approaching traffic, to the right and carry on with your day?
> 
> ...


 
C: Sat there out of principle until the daft bint moved out my way. I wouldn't be in a hurry. I leave early.


----------



## Jezston (20 May 2013)

dodgy said:


> a) Cycle around her stationary car, *with no other approaching traffic*, to the right and carry on with your day?


 
What, apart from that line of vehicles that he counts out that have lined up behind the car?

Not sure it would be terribly sensible to ride the wrong way down the road against a line of oncoming traffic.


----------



## dodgy (20 May 2013)

Jezston said:


> What, apart from that line of vehicles that he counts out that have lined up behind the car?
> 
> Not sure it would be terribly sensible to ride the wrong way down the road against a line of oncoming traffic.


 
Oh come on, he just has to nip around her and he's off. There can't be oncoming traffic because guess what? Yes, there's a stationary car in the way.


----------



## Jezston (20 May 2013)

dodgy said:


> Oh come on, he just has to nip around her and he's off. There can't be oncoming traffic because guess what? Yes, there's a stationary car in the way.


 
You can't see what is coming behind the vehicle, until a few seconds after the stop where you see there are 3 cars behind her.

I wouldn't have thought many would believe that diving out blindly around a car stopped on the wrong side of the road would be a good idea. Another vehicle could easily come round on the correct side and neither would have seen each other coming.


----------



## dodgy (20 May 2013)

Then we disagree, which is fine


----------



## BentMikey (20 May 2013)

Plus riding on the wrong side of the road you'd end up with a whole load more motorists moaning about "wrong way cyclist peanuts". Yeah, you just caused that.


----------



## PK99 (20 May 2013)

Pale Rider said:


> What saddens me is how quickly the other party resorts to telling lies.
> 
> "You are threatening me." He might have been a foul-mouthed prat, but *he wasn't doing that.*


 
in the eyes of the law he might have been.....

"Section 4 � Fear or Provocation of Violence 

*A person is guilty if he either *

*a) uses towards another person threatening, abusive or insulting words or behaviour*, or 
b) distributes to another person any writing or sign which is threatening, abusive or insulting 

and either 

i) he intends to cause that person to believe that immediate unlawful violence will be used against him or another by any person or to provoke such immediate violence, or 
ii)* it is likely that the person will believe that such violence will be used against him, *or it is likely that such violence will be provoked."


----------



## helston90 (20 May 2013)

They both need reporting for wasting perfectly good air! 
Of course out of the car/ off the bike neither of them have ever made a mistake in life doing anything- period!


----------



## ComedyPilot (20 May 2013)

Hmmm....didn't a woman in Bath lie on camera, and then got castigated...?


----------



## Nigel-YZ1 (20 May 2013)

If I were the cyclist I'd have just sat there waiting for her to go around. We'd see who ran out of petrol first.
Where does she expect him to go?


----------



## Thomk (21 May 2013)

The vid is now private?


----------



## Cycling Dan (21 May 2013)

Thomk said:


> The vid is now private?


Police got involved.
Thats all i know once the video hit 1million. 
Trying to find some info on it. 
There are about 30 reuploads so easy to see.


----------



## fossyant (21 May 2013)

30 re-uploads of a none event.  I love helmet cammers perspective of the world


----------



## Cycling Dan (21 May 2013)

fossyant said:


> 30 re-uploads of a none event.  I love helmet cammers perspective of the world


Most of there are like car crash uploaders and things like that. 1m views uploadeders are anyone. Not seen one helmet cammers reupload yet.


----------



## AndyRM (21 May 2013)

Why on earth have the police got involved?! If swearing's become illegal then I'm f_cked.


----------



## BSRU (21 May 2013)

AndyRM said:


> Why on earth have the police got involved?! If swearing's become illegal then I'm f_cked.


It is illegal in public, if someone takes offence or is upset by it.


----------



## fossyant (21 May 2013)

BSRU said:


> It is illegal in public, if someone takes offence or is upset by it.



Oh ****, I am in dead trouble.


----------



## buggi (21 May 2013)

PMSL personally i would have just kept my position in the road. i have plenty of time when i'm on my bike


----------



## BSRU (22 May 2013)

fossyant said:


> Oh ****, I am in dead trouble.


Me too


----------



## threebikesmcginty (22 May 2013)

They're a match made in heaven, he's actively seeking confrontation to post on youtube and she's a fruitloop. Can't work out who's worse.


----------



## Maz (26 May 2013)

lozcs said:


> Not my video!



When I click on the video it says "This video is private". Has it been removed? Strange.


----------



## Leodis (26 May 2013)

thom said:


> Nothing is private on the interweb:




Try this one.

First time I have seen this, what the hell is she shouting for? The cyclist is a nob but they both would be a great match.


----------



## Velo711 (26 May 2013)

That road looks like you barely get two cars side by side. Maybe I'm too used to wide roads.
Yeah, shake of the head and ride on. Definitely grandstanding with the helmet cam, as well as profane.


----------



## Archie_tect (26 May 2013)

People lie unfortunately, but often as a defensive response to equally outrageous behaviour by others... ie some of the confrontations seen in videos.


----------



## classic33 (27 May 2013)

User said:


> he isn't, in Irish terms he was very mild mannered,  (actually that wasn't a joke)
> to be fair to the woman, she was just winding him up, nothing wrong with her other than bad driving.
> 
> aah *Kerry number plate*, explains all, (Dublin joke)


KE was Kildare the last time I was over, with KY being Kerry. Which might explain the females attitude.
Video now private so using the registration as given in the title.

Vehicle was in a national newspaper a few weeks ago, which might explain why the Gardia are involved. If that is the reason for the video being taken down.


----------



## Velo711 (28 May 2013)

It looks like the cars behind her are also on the wrong side of road.


----------

